# Drivers needed - HELP



## rhylmarova (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all,

After a night at the computer I have managed to fix the boot cycle problem by re-installing operating system (originally 98) and installing windows XP pro. I havent lost any data but have problems with missing drivers. See below details from device manager:

Ethernet Controller (PCI/VEN_10DE&DEV...etc)
Multimedia Audio controler (as above)
SM Bus Controller (as above)

Can you help me out by suggesting where to find above? I desperately need to reconnect to work network. The copy of Windows XP is a genuine one...

Many thanks


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

With no details of your system, it's impossible to answer your question . . however, you can use this *Unknown Device Identifier *program to ID the devices with missing drivers.

You need to first install the Chipset Drivers for your Motherboard, then the others in any order

For future reference, there is no need to first install WIN98 in order to install XP Pro. If you are using an Upgrade Version of XP, you can install with that and it will have you insert the Win98 disc to qualify for the upgrade.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

These look like (especially if you have onboard audio) the chipset (MB drivers). If your system is custom built they came on a CD with the MB or on a driver CD if a brand system. They would also be available at the appropriate web site. What information can you give about your system?


----------



## rhylmarova (Nov 1, 2007)

The computer is 'branded' - Time. 

AMD Athlon XP 2700+
2.16GHz, 384 RAM
ACPI Uniprocessor PC
NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX Integrated GPU
ATAPI DVD ROM and CD RW
IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers

I do have the driver CD that came with the computer but it is Windows 98 and the Windows XP will not take it.
The reason I went back to 98 this morning was because the clean install of XP was unsuccessfull and dropped me back to the boot page with NTLDR missing error message. I than checked on Microsoft Website that it may be caused when installing XP over 98 and thus I used Reload CD to repair Boot sequence and than it asked me automatically for the XP CD to load the OS.
The windows XP Pro version is one CD without extra CD with drivers as I have ordered it in isolation due to my previous notebook OS collapsing and noone was able to provide me with OS on disc which did not come with the purchased notebook.


Any ideas?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php If you can download this and run it - it might give everyone some idea as to what you're running part wise. Just download and open and run and the app should help we hope. Let us know Jazz


----------



## rhylmarova (Nov 1, 2007)

I ran the Unknown device identifier and it is as follows:

Ethernet Controller -Micro-star international Ltd 
Chip: NVidia Corp nForce MCP-T networking adapter
PnP Id - VEN_DE&DEV_0066&SUBSYS_777C1462&REV_A1


----------



## rhylmarova (Nov 1, 2007)

So the hardware is as follows:

Motherboard MSI-MS-6777
Chipset nVidia nForce2 IGP
Processor AMD Athlon [email protected]
Physical memory 512
Video Card nVidia Corp GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU
Hard disk WDC (78GB)
Network card nVidia Corp nForce MCP-T networking adapter
OS windows XP Pro 5.01
Direct X Version 9.0c


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You should be able to find all the drivers on the MSI support site . . as before . . Install the chipset drivers first . . then the others


----------



## pacardjedi (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as the previous guy. Unfortunately everything I've tried to do keeps taking me back to square one. I don't have any driver cd's for the computer and I didn't do a back up prior to reformatting the hard drive with a new operating system if Win XP Pro. I'm currenlty missing the smbus controller, 2 of the multimedia controllers, as well as the ethernet controller. I'm also unable to upload anything directly from the internet onto it without downloading to my personal pc and save it to a cd to run on the computer with the missing drivers. Any help would be apprecciated. AMD Athlon 2000+ , Nvidia Gforce 200 chipset (couldn't find an update for this through Nvidia). But like I said, I can't directly hook this up to my wireless router nor to the internet at all to resolve the issues. Please help assist.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

you should be able to locate necessary drivers at the link below. It is free but you must register to use it.
www.driverguide.com
good luck
vicks


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You can also find the drivers on the motherboard manufacturers support site. As above . . load the chipset drivers first ( smbus will go away then ) then the others


----------



## pacardjedi (Jul 11, 2008)

Driverguide.com can't help me unless I'm able to get the computer onto the internet and I'm not able to do that. I'm using my main computer to get online. How can I get the computer the correct missing driver codes without being able to get it online for an accurate scan of what its missing? I can't even get the needed Microsoft updates for the computer.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You just look for the driver needed for the other computer, d/l it to a floppy, cd, thumb drive Can save it on good computer in document file then transfer via one of the above ways.
It appears, you are not sure what drivers are needed. 
I would start by running www.belarc.com (free) on computer in question. It will give you everything on the computer so you can find mfg. of componentsl
Again, d/l and save on disk of sometype.
vicks


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You need the chipset driver, the Network adaptor driver and sound drivers . . all should be available on the motherboard manufacturers website


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Go here:
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=521

Download drivers and burn to cd on the unit you are on.


----------



## pacardjedi (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's what I was able to determine after I used the Belarc advisor:
Processor is a 1.67 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
Main board consists of ASUStek computer inc. A7n266vm Rev 1.xx
Bus clock 133 megahertz
Bios award software inc. asus a7n266-vm acpi
bios rev 1004/aa 08/23/2002

Drives - MSI CD-RW MS-8348 (CD-rom drive).

Would the link you just provided to me send me to the correct place to get the appropriate missing drivers, or is this just for the chipset so far? And where would I go from there to update the rest of the drivers unless I still need to go to driverguide.com.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

pacardjedi said:


> Here's what I was able to determine after I used the Belarc advisor:
> Processor is a 1.67 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
> Main board consists of ASUStek computer inc. A7n266vm Rev 1.xx
> Bus clock 133 megahertz
> ...


It gets confusing with two threads going at the same time . . RIch-M's post was for rhylmarova's MSI motherboard . . yours is an Asus . . you can go to their website for your drivers


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

pacardjedi said:


> Here's what I was able to determine after I used the Belarc advisor:
> Processor is a 1.67 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
> Main board consists of ASUStek computer inc. A7n266vm Rev 1.xx
> Bus clock 133 megahertz
> ...


Go to the AsusWebsite to download the chipset drivers for this one.


----------

